# lami gsb for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

lami gsb 132-2l
almost new
$225 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$210 shipped p/p
$190 pick up/local meet up


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

